# RR: 1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1. Gardiner (cond.), Argenta, Chance, Nichols, Evans, Milner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir (1985)










2. Klemperer (cond.), Giebel, J. Baker, Gedda, Prey, New Philharmonia Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus (1967)










3. Suzuki (cond.), Sampson, Nicholls, Blaze, Türk, Kooy, Bach Collegium Japan (2007)










4. Herreweghe (cond.), Gens, Kooy, Prégardien, Scholl, Collegium Vocale Gent Orchestra, Collegium Vocale (1996)










5. Richter (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Stader, Haefliger, Töpper, Engen, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Münchener Bach-Chor (1961)










6. Leonhardt (cond.), Poulenard, Laurens, Jacobs, Elwes, Egmond, Van der Kamp, La Petite Bande (1985)*










Condensed Listing:
1. Gardiner (cond.), Argenta, Chance, Nichols, Evans, Milner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir (1985)
2. Klemperer (cond.), Giebel, J. Baker, Gedda, Prey, New Philharmonia Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus (1967)
3. Suzuki (cond.), Sampson, Nicholls, Blaze, Türk, Kooy, Bach Collegium Japan (2007)
4. Herreweghe (cond.), Gens, Kooy, Prégardien, Scholl, Ghent Collegium Vocale Orchestra, Collegium Vocale (1996)
5. Richter (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Stader, Haefliger, Töpper, Engen, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Münchener Bach-Chor (1961)
6. Leonhardt (cond.), Poulenard, Laurens, Jacobs, Elwes, Egmond, Van der Kamp, La Petite Bande (1985)


----------

